# Is Sloane Gardens Club still a timeshare?



## 3kids4me (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't heard much about this property recently and am looking ahead to a week in London in 2012.  Is this still a timeshare listed with one of the exchange companies?

Thanks!


----------



## PClapham (Feb 21, 2010)

We were there last year-they say that the rtu runs out in 2018....
so I thing so.
Anita


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Anita.  Were you on an exchange and if so, through what company?


----------



## PClapham (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi- yes, we were on an exchange; a friend arranged it through sfx.
anita


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 22, 2010)

I think that resort dumped RCI and uses SFX primarily now.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 22, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I think that resort dumped RCI and uses SFX primarily now.



Thanks for that tidbit of info, I'll keep that in mind. Not that I'm a huge SFX fan.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 22, 2010)

There is a Sloane Gardens available right now on the SFX sell-off list.

Check in March 13, 1 BR, $599 Platinum price, $699 Gold price.

Sue


----------

